# Wie Schatten bei Schrift erstellen?



## DjQhirt (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Gebiet.

Nun zu meiner Frage, wie kann ich bei einem Buchstaben einen Schatten machen, also das der Schatten z.B. rechts ist oder so.

Habe mal ein Bild angehangen wie ich mir das Vorstellen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Mai 2004)

Ganz einfach mit dem Ebeneneffekt "Schlagschatten". Dann noch mit den Einstellungen spielen bis du ein Ergebnis erhälst, das deinen Vorstellungen gerecht wird


----------



## DjQhirt (26. Mai 2004)

Sorry aber ich weiß nicht mal wo ich draufdrücken muss, wäre froh über eine kurze anleitung.

Vielen Dank


----------



## da_Dj (26. Mai 2004)

Handbuch [wahlweise auch F1] -> Ebenenstile


----------

